# الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )



## challenger (2 أغسطس 2008)

*مقدمة *
*سأحاول ضمن تخصصي إفادة أحبائي قدر المستطاع طبعا ً ضمن تخصصي *
*إجازة جامعية في الرياضيات و الفيزياء و الكيمياء + / دبلوم تربوي / *
*حاليا ً أدرس الحقوق في جامعة دمشق أيضا ً *​ 
*الفائدة *
*ستكون في المشاكل الكبيرة جدا ً *​ 



*كيفية ضرب الأعداد بأستخدام اليدين :*​ 
*القضية بسيطة جدا ً و جدول الضرب لا يحتاج إلى عناء الحفظ بعد الآن !*

*ببساطة لو فرضا ً أردنا معرفة ناتج 6 × 8 ؟*

*حاول أن تمثل العدد 6 بيدك اليمنى و العدد 8 بيدك اليسرى !!*
*طبعا ً لن تستطيع لأنك لا تملك في اليد الواحدة إلا 5 أصابع !*

*العدد 6 تزيد على أصابع يدك اليمنى بمقدار 1 *
*العدد 8 يزيد على أصابعك يدك الأخرى بمقدار 3 *
*فما العمل ؟؟*
*هههه . . لن تلجأ إلى أصابع قدميك طبعا ً !!*


*في الحقيقة . . ما نريده هو تمثيل الزيادة فقط و ليس الأرقام الكاملة !*
*يعني إفرد فقط أصبع من يدك اليمنى و ضم الأربعة الباقية ( 1 هي الزيادة في الـعدد 6 )*
*أيضا ً إفرد فقط 3 أصابع في يدك اليسرى و ضم الأثنين الباقيين ( 3 هي الزيادة في العدد 8 )*

*لأيجاد ناتج 6 × 8 !!!*
*أضرب الأصابع المضمومة فقط ( أي 4 × 2 ) و الجواب ( 8 ) *
*أما الأصابع المفرودة الأربعة !! فكل واحد منها هو ( 10 ) أي أنها مع بعض ( 40 ) *

*أخيرا ً !!*
*أجمع 8 ( ناتج ضرب الأصابع المضمومة ) مع 40 ( ناتج جمع الأصابع المفرودة و التي كل واحد منها 10 ) فالجواب = 48*

*لاحظ الرسم المساعد :*


​ 


*فوائد :*
*يجب على الطالب أن يكون متمكن من جدول الضرب حتى 5 × 5 فقط ! *
*الطريقة ممتعة و تقوي الطالب تدريجيا ً و تضمن عدم الخطأ .*
*الطريقة تخلص الطالب من الخوف من جدول الضرب نهائيا ً *

*ملاحظة هامة :*
*الطريقة هي حل مؤقت لكنها تدريجيا ً تمكن الطالب من الحفظ ( لا تنسى التكرار مع التركيز و الفهم أساس الحفظ ) *

*نصائح :*
*عند تحفيظ الأولاد لشيء ما حاول أن تذكر لهم أمثلة قريبة من تفكيرهم مستغلا ً خيز الخيال لديهم *
*لا تتعامل معهم بندية و كأنهم من عمرك و لهم قدراتك العقلية *
*لا تستخدم أسلوب الترغيب و الترهيب لأن الترهيب يؤدي إلى النفور و الترغيب يؤدي إلى نظرة مادية *
*أهدموا الحاجز بينكم و بين الأولاد وحاولوا النزول لمستوى الطفل فتكسبه صديقا ً و أبنا ً و متفوقا ًَ *
*لا تستخدم أي لفظ تقبيحي أو تشبيهي مهما كانت الظروف لأن كل مشكلة و لها حل و ثق أن العيب في طريقتك أنت !*








*أضغط هنا لقراءة //  الرياضيات المسلية . . . ( 2 ) //* 
​

*challenger*​


----------



## yerigagarin (3 أغسطس 2008)

*جميل
نفس طريقة العداد الصيني

مشكور لمجهودك الكريم​*


----------



## challenger (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*

*ملاحظة هامة :
لا علاقة للسلسلة المطروحة في منتدى الكنيسة العربية بسلسلة الرياضيات المسلية للعالم ((  ياكوف بيرلمان )) فهي خاصة بـ (( تشالنجر مان ))
مجرد تشابه أسماء !​


*​


----------



## challenger (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*

* أشكرك أخي   nonogirl89  على التنبيه*
​


----------



## ارووجة (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*

واو شي حلو عنجد ...وفي انتظار التعديل
اكيد رح يفيدني بما اني كمان انا بشهر عشرة رح ابدا جامعة والتخصص رياضيات فيزياء ههههههه
يعطيك العافية
ربنا يباركك


----------



## challenger (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*



yerigagarin قال:


> *جميل​*
> *نفس طريقة العداد الصيني*​
> 
> *مشكور لمجهودك الكريم*​


 
*شكرا ً يا غالي*
​


----------



## nonogirl89 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*



challenger قال:


> * أشكرك أخي   nonogirl89  على التنبيه*
> ​



لا ازاى شكرا ليك انت على الموضوع الرائع فعلا
وموضوع كلنا بنحتاجه أصلا من كبيرنا لصغيرنا
بس أنا أختــــــــــــــــــــــــك نونوجيرل لأنى مش نونوبوى لو لاحظت يعنى:t9:
I am nonogirl not nonoboy
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد شكرا خالص على الموضوع أكثر من رائع 
يستحق تقييم ممتاز:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## challenger (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*



ارووجة قال:


> واو شي حلو عنجد ...وفي انتظار التعديل
> اكيد رح يفيدني بما اني كمان انا بشهر عشرة رح ابدا جامعة والتخصص رياضيات فيزياء ههههههه
> يعطيك العافية
> ربنا يباركك


 
*تم التعديل :Love_Letter_Open:*
*و ألف . . ألف مبروك على الجامعة *
*على فكرة أنا تخصصي (( فيزياء )) لكن طبعا ً ضمن الكلية كنا ندرس رياضيات 1 و رياضيات 2 و . .  و فيزياء ( بمختلف المجالات لأنها التخصص ) و كيمياء 1 و كيمياء 2 . . .*

*أنا كنت أتمنى أن يكون تخصصي ( رياضيات ) لأنها مادة رااااااااائعة .*

*بالتوفيق و المسيح يحميكي* .


----------



## challenger (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*



nonogirl89 قال:


> لا ازاى شكرا ليك انت على الموضوع الرائع فعلا
> 
> وموضوع كلنا بنحتاجه أصلا من كبيرنا لصغيرنا
> بس أنا أختــــــــــــــــــــــــك نونوجيرل لأنى مش نونوبوى لو لاحظت يعنى:t9:
> ...


 
*ههههههه . . دائما ً أقع بنفس الغلط !!*
*لا أميز بين البنت و الشب !*

*على كل حال مشكورة أختي على الملاحظة الخطيرة . 30:*


----------



## جيلان (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*

*طريقة سهلة جدا وسهلت عليا كتير 
كمان كيفية تعليم الاطفال رائعة
شكرا challenger على تعبك*


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مفيد جدا و في قمه البساطه بنفس الوقت .
يثبت .
شكرا جزيلا .​


----------



## challenger (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*



جيلان قال:


> *طريقة سهلة جدا وسهلت عليا كتير
> كمان كيفية تعليم الاطفال رائعة
> شكرا challenger على تعبك*



شكرا ً لمرورك أختي جيلان و أتمنى أن تكون حل لأزمة جدول الضرب 

لكني أعيد و أكرر أنها مؤقتة لأن التكرار سيحل المشكلة مع الوقت


----------



## challenger (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا و في قمه البساطه بنفس الوقت .
> يثبت .
> شكرا جزيلا .​


*
شكرا ً حبيبي على التثبيت 

صدقني نحنا مقصرين كتير في خدمة الأطفال (( أطفالنا زهرات المستقبل يستحقون منا الكثير )) 

أكرر شكري و أمتناني لك حبيبي   :Love_Letter_Open:.
*


----------



## challenger (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*

*بما أن الموضوع تم تثبيته للأهمية !*
*سأحمل باقي المواضيع هنا *

*تابعوا الموضوع . . . و أتمنى من أبنائنا الإستفادة من التالي لتنمية ملكاتهم الفكرية خلال الصيف 

سأعمل على جعل الرياضيات مُسلية فعلا ً !!
*​


----------



## جيلان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*

*وااااااااااو
موضوع يستحق التثبيت فعلا
ربنا يبارك معرفتك تشالينجر

شكرا قلم حر على نظرتك للموضوعات
انا بقول بردوا من يومك استاااااااذ*


----------



## challenger (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*

*


جيلان قال:



وااااااااااو
موضوع يستحق التثبيت فعلا
ربنا يبارك معرفتك تشالينجر

شكرا قلم حر على نظرتك للموضوعات
انا بقول بردوا من يومك استاااااااذ

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا بشكرك من كل قلبي 
و آسف من كل قلبي على التأخير . . . الدخول للمنتدى عاوز كرت واسطة !! 30:

و السبب من جهازي (( صار بدو تنسيق كما يبدو )) .
*


----------



## جيلان (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*

*


challenger قال:





أنا بشكرك من كل قلبي 
و آسف من كل قلبي على التأخير . . . الدخول للمنتدى عاوز كرت واسطة !! 30:

و السبب من جهازي (( صار بدو تنسيق كما يبدو )) .


أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههه
لا ولا يهمك
انا عارفة ان المنتدى ده عايزة سرعة فى النت كمان
انا بردوا لما يكون النت عندى بطىء بيحلف ماهه داخل:11azy:
وبفضل متسوحة بقى
وطبعا اتأخر براحتك مدام هترجعلنا بمواضيع جامدة زى دى30:*


----------



## قلم حر (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*



challenger قال:


> *أضغط هنا لقراءة // الرياضيات المسلية . . . ( 2 ) //*​​


 بعد اٍذنك أخي تشالنجر :
يا ريت تحط الرابط في المداخله الأولى ( أصل الموضوع ) , لأن هناك من يقرأ أصل الموضوع فقط , و لا يتابع الردود .
و كذلك رابط الموضوع الأول , في الجزء التاني من السلسله .
طبعا : كتابة الرابط في مداخله منفصله ( اٍضافه لوضعه في أصل الموضوع ) مهم لمتابعه الجميع السلسله أولا بأول عير تالأيميلات التي ترسل للمشاركين بالموضوع .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .​


----------



## challenger (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 1 )*

*


قلم حر قال:



 بعد اٍذنك أخي تشالنجر :
يا ريت تحط الرابط في المداخله الأولى ( أصل الموضوع ) , لأن هناك من يقرأ أصل الموضوع فقط , و لا يتابع الردود .
و كذلك رابط الموضوع الأول , في الجزء التاني من السلسله .
طبعا : كتابة الرابط في مداخله منفصله ( اٍضافه لوضعه في أصل الموضوع ) مهم لمتابعه الجميع السلسله أولا بأول عير تالأيميلات التي ترسل للمشاركين بالموضوع .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كلامك صحيح !! :t9:
نقطة مهمة لم أنتبه لها شكرا ً على التنبيه 
 *


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع

الي  افادني بالكثير​


----------



## challenger (23 أغسطس 2008)

*


amjad-ri قال:



شكرا على الموضوع

الي  افادني بالكثير​

أنقر للتوسيع...


نشكر الرب على ذلك .*


----------



## jesus.my.life (31 أغسطس 2008)

معلومة جديد
لانى بحب الرياضة جدا وتخصصى فى الجامعة محاسبة يعنى الرياضة كلها علينا
بنحسب محاسبات شركات
والغلط فى رقم يودينى السجن


----------



## قلم حر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------

